# Drip Tip Lip Scum



## mavric69 (20/2/17)

Ok the title feels weird in my mouth #thatswhatshesaid... when i say it.. but, i dunno if this has been posted before... 

What causes drip tip scum and how do u minimize it? Ive seen real horrible drip tips lol.. But other people, like my mom, using a Crius, glass tip and it would show very easily, NEVER has anything on the tip and she doesnt even have to clean it.. why is that?


----------



## arbdullah (20/2/17)

I don't know about any others, but dotmod drip tips are what you're looking for if you're looking for a perpetually clean drip tip.


----------



## boxerulez (20/2/17)

teflon lip balm perhaps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/2/17)

It's caused by the natural oils that are present on lips. Over time it builds up. Nasty, I know, but it's quite normal, for steel tips at least. I found that it builds up rarely on delrin drip tips.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dooky (20/2/17)

Hands drip tips are pretty scum resistant.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (20/2/17)

I have to deal with it on most metal tips, probably because they get the hottest. It's not as bad on black/white Delrin, but the worst black Delrin tip I have for gunking up is the one on a DOTMOD Petri V2. Most trouble free DT's for me has always been the STO glass tips that I got from Signature Tips in the UK, followed by some Brian at DTD made for me out of TruStone.

I too would think that the Corian Bone tips from @hands would be trouble free. or at least as easy to clean up as the glass/TS tips I have that I used back in the tube mod days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (20/2/17)

i also found this on the serpent 25 tip but i find wiping with wet tissue cleans it off quickly.
i sort of wipe all the drip tips so often cause of the serpent doing that.
i think its also the juice buildup that causes that sticky yacky look and feel.


----------



## Apollo (20/2/17)

zadiac said:


> It's caused by the natural oils that are present on lips. Over time it builds up. Nasty, I know, but it's quite normal, for steel tips at least. I found that it builds up rarely on delrin drip tips.



Gotta agree with @zadiac here. I don't get any gunk on my Delrin tip (on the TFV8) got it alot on my other tanks, especially steel drip tips.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

mavric69 said:


> Ok the title feels weird in my mouth #thatswhatshesaid... when i say it.. but, i dunno if this has been posted before...
> 
> What causes drip tip scum and how do u minimize it? Ive seen real horrible drip tips lol.. But other people, like my mom, using a Crius, glass tip and it would show very easily, NEVER has anything on the tip and she doesnt even have to clean it.. why is that?



It also depends on the desighn of the tip.
I have a few hands tips that dont get this gunk build up all except 1.
The wide bore for the SM25 that is.

But all the steel and Delrin tips iv owned always build up if you dont clean every week.

If you washing your drip tips on a weekly base then there shouldnt be any build up.


----------



## mavric69 (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> It also depends on the desighn of the tip.
> I have a few hands tips that dont get this gunk build up all except 1.
> The wide bore for the SM25 that is.
> 
> ...



Havent had the pleasure of having @hands on my mouth  .. guess ill need to try.. but @Sir Vape is out of stock on ALL OF IT..


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

mavric69 said:


> Havent had the pleasure of having @hands on my mouth  .. guess ill need to try.. but @Sir Vape is out of stock on ALL OF IT..



If you pm Jaques @hands he can custom make you drip tips to your desired style and colour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69 (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you pm Jaques @hands he can custom make you drip tips to your desired style and colour



Ill do just that man, thanks..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (20/2/17)

Another consideration:

I've found that if I puff directly after I apply lip balm, you get the lip balm residue that can harden if you don't wipe it off.

I generally just wipe off the drip tip after I take a few puffs, and rinse it out at least twice a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

